# Best router lift?



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

In the market for a legit lift. Help me out please.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

cfullen said:


> In the market for a legit lift. Help me out please.


Insufficient information.

What router do you have or are planning to purchase.

What is the budget for the lift. These are not cheap.


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

I have several of he smaller porter cable routers. Going to get the big one with the lift. Budget is flexible. If it makes me money, I can justify it. I would like the beat one available for the money. Pound for pound so to speak.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

cfullen said:


> I have several of he smaller porter cable routers. Going to get the big one with the lift. Budget is flexible. If it makes me money, I can justify it. I would like the beat one available for the money. Pound for pound so to speak.


If you are getting a new large router, you could consider one with a built in lift. Several models allow you to change height from the base. Is this something you considered and ruled out or did not know?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you do go with a router lift, I recommend deciding the router before you get the lift.

I have a Woodpeckers Precision Router Lift V2.

http://www.woodpeck.com/prlv2.html

This has special pads to hold the motor. It does not use the routers base. The pads are specific to certain routers.

A digital display can be added to this model.

This model changes height by a hand wheel. Very easy to use, and accurate, but it has only a 3/4in in travel.

If you go to the link you will see the design uses a spring in the rod used to unlock/lock the mechanism. This allows rapid travel to get "close" to desired height, then use the hand wheel for the final settings.

I have had my unit for several years.

I expect most people buy one and so few folks have used several.

Incra sell a version of the lift where the insert do not screw in but are held in place by magnets. I do not have any problem using the screw in inserts.


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

I was just looking at that one online. Looks pretty nice. I was told by a friend of mine that most of the router lifts are made by the same company. Or that there are only 3 or 4 true manufacturers. I have the kreg table now. Was considering the kreg lift system.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

cfullen said:


> I was just looking at that one online. Looks pretty nice. I was told by a friend of mine that most of the router lifts are made by the same company. Or that there are only 3 or 4 true manufacturers. I have the kreg table now. Was considering the kreg lift system.


Dunno how many different lift mfg are involved..The Kreg lift just looks a Woodpecker lift painted blue. They are selling it for $20 less than Woodpecker is though. I use a Freud 3000 which has the lift built into the base. MLCS just came out with a lift that is kinda neat as it has the lift handle coming out of the side instead of the top.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/u-turn-lift.html

Woodpecker also has that option though:
http://www.woodpeck.com/sidewinder.html

Incra also has a line of router lifts, made by Jessum for Incra.
http://www.incra.com/product_rta_mastrlift_ii.html

The advantange to the INCRA, IMO anyway, is that it uses the INCRA maglock system for the plate inserts. 

:smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would think that most of the major routers would have a built in lift capability. My 4 year old Craftsman is set up that way. Uses a long allen wrench.

George


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

I just installed the Woodpeckers Precision Router Lift V2 with a PC 718 router last week. Haven't used it on a big project yet, only made a few test cuts but I'm delighted and very impressed with the way the lift is made and how well it works.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like JessEm Mart R lift 2*

The newer "2" model has a height lock cam which prevents the height from changing, a problem with the previous model.
I have a couple of these, one in a CI table saw side extension, the others in separate tables, but still using the CI extension as the table, I just add a rounded end cap.
I use the PC 718, router 3 1/4 HP in all. It's loud, but powerful.
The lift allows above the table bit changes, still requires 2 wrenches since there is no shaft lock unfortunately. I use the bent wrenches from www.ptressusa.com ... worth evry penny. 

Milwaukee make a 3 1/2HP router with height adjustment from the table top/router base when inverted in a riouter table. It's smooth and a great router. The new JessEm has a great cam system which allows any diameter router to be fitted. The whole combination... Bench Dog Pro Max table, rounded end plate, lift, and router comes in arounnd $1000 give or take depending on sales. Both the table and end cap are available here: Amazon.com: bench dog pro extension


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

Went and put my hands on the jessem master lift 2 today at a machinery shop. That's a nice piece. I do like the feature that the woodpecker and the kreg unit have where you can "quick lift" them. I also like the wheel adjustment feature. My top 3 are the incra, the Jess em, and the woodpeckers models. They are all 3 relative the same price. I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have two router lifts from Woodpeckers, both Professional Router Lift models, versions 1 & 2. IMHO, none better.

If you have a large up down change to accomplish with accuracy, the Version 1 is better.

If you have a need to get close and then dial it in, Version 2 is better.

I know that this is woodworking but either lift can easily be adjusted to a 1/512" easily. Do you need that accuracy? Not really but sometimes for a rail and stile bit it is a nice feature.

I've used Bench Dog at school and found that the 4 turns per inch is just a bit too coarse and the over all operation not as convenient as other brands. I've played around with some other brand lifts and wind up comparing them unfavorably to my Woodpecker PRL lifts. Is the unfavorable comparison because I have Woodpecker PRLs? I don't know, but I do have two of them. 

Yesterday I was fine tuning a rail and stile set up. (One bit in each router table) I was amazed how easy it was to get the bits aligned correctly. When the rail and stile were fit together, I could not feel a difference in height between the two pieces. 

OK, I may be biased but I am happy with both router lifts.


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok, i have decided to go with the woodpeckers model v2. My local tool shop tells me that the kreg model is the exact same. Can anyone confirm/ disprove this? I wouldn't mind having my table look all pretty and consistently blue...


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I talked to the owner of woodpeckers and they do indeed make the lift for Kreg and Incra at least as of 2015.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

*I like JessEm Mart R lift 2 Also*

I like JessEm Mart R lift 2 also My Bosch has an above table adjustment but it is nothing compared to having a real dedicated lift. 

The installation of the lift took me about 5 minutes. It fit into the existing hole where I had my Kreg plate.

It fits most routers without the need to purchase add on pads.


----------

